# Fruit fly problem!



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

I have an iguana, she eats apple, peas, green beans, squash, figs, carrot, etc. Now my problem is, i have fruit flies breeding (thousandss of them) in and around her cage. The problem started with them breeding in her food after i dumped it into a trash can. How do i get rid of them? Ive tried leaving out bowls of grape juice, apple baited 2-liter bottle homemade trap, and removing possible breeding site (garbage can), but they are still here. what can I do to get rid of them?


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

First stop all the sources that may add to the problem and it looks like you are doing that. Second add a drop or two of dish soap to the wine or apple vinegar in a cup to attract them and then they will fall in and drown. Third put the cups by water sources in the house like bathroom, laundry room and kitchen. These are high target areas for FF. lastly realize that the problem wont really completely go away till the life cycle of the fly is done.


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

Wouldn't those strips of fly-paper help out? Or do those not attract fruit flies?


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Or you could catch them, and make a business selling them online :wink: .


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

LOL BITE YOUR TONGUE!  
Dave


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

get some sticky paper, and some glasses of old beer around the area. Then wait like others have said.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

A cup with vinegar and a teaspoon of soap owns flies. They are attracted into the cup and the soap breaks the water tension so they immidiately sink.

Luke


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I use a 20oz soda bottle with an inch or so of cider vinegar in it. The white vinegar doesn't seem to work as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

Auhsoj27 said:


> Wouldn't those strips of fly-paper help out? Or do those not attract fruit flies?


ive used/use these. i got some wild flies that got in with my flightless and all hell broke loose.


----------

